# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Wie wichtig ist die Segelform?

## Schleicher841

Hi,

ich surfe auf unserem See meist mit einem 6,8er Freeride Segel.

Letzes Wochenende hatten wir aber odentlich Wind mit 5 - 7 Bft. Habe dann mal wieder mein altes 5,5m2 Wave Segel rausgeholt. Das hatte ich mir mal zum Windsurfen lernen geholt weil es so schn gnstig war.

Angleiten war bei dem Wind kein Thema, aber ich bilde mir ein dass es mit dem Freeride Segel einfacher ist ins gleiten zu kommen. (Nicht nur wegen der gre). Macht es Sinn auch das kleine Segel auszutauschen und mir ein kleineres Freeride Segel fr so windige Tage zu holen oder ist die Segelform gar nicht so entscheident? 

Da es ein See ist kann man auch bei viel Wind kaum von Wellen sprechen...

Schonmal Danke

----------


## m47

Hi Schleicher,

die Segelform, wie du es nennst, ist schon ein wichtiger Indikator, insbesondere wenn es um Dinge wie Angleiten geht. Dazu ist aber auch wichtig, dass es gerade bei Wave -Segeln z.T. sehr verschiedene Charakteristika gibt. So gibt es Power-Wave Segel, fr Onshore bzw. Seebedingungen bei viel Wind. Oder eben Sideshore-Segel , wenn es ums Off- Verhalten beim Wellenabreiten geht.
Diese Segel sind eher nicht so angleitstark. Natrlich gibt es eine Grauzone und die bergnge sind flieend. 

...also fr reine Binnenseebedingungen wre meine Empfehlung ein vortriebsstarkes Power-Wavesegel wie das NP Atlas oder das Naish Force,oder viele andere. Der bergang zum Freeridesegel ist nahtlos. Jedoch bietet das Power-Wave mehr Komfort und einen sehr breiten Einsatzbereich....vllt. ja auch mal das Meer...

my2cents

LG
michael

----------


## SingleFin

> Hi,
> 
> ich surfe auf unserem See meist mit einem 6,8er Freeride Segel.
> 
> Letzes Wochenende hatten wir aber odentlich Wind mit 5 - 7 Bft. Habe dann mal wieder mein altes 5,5m2 Wave Segel rausgeholt. Das hatte ich mir mal zum Windsurfen lernen geholt weil es so schn gnstig war.
> 
> Angleiten war bei dem Wind kein Thema, aber ich bilde mir ein dass es mit dem Freeride Segel einfacher ist ins gleiten zu kommen. (Nicht nur wegen der gre). Macht es Sinn auch das kleine Segel auszutauschen und mir ein kleineres Freeride Segel fr so windige Tage zu holen oder ist die Segelform gar nicht so entscheident? 
> 
> Da es ein See ist kann man auch bei viel Wind kaum von Wellen sprechen...
> ...



Hallo!
Ich denke, da es nicht (hauptschlich) an der Art des Segels liegt, sondern am Alter des Segels.
Die "neuen" Segel kommen frher ins gleiten, da sie durch die Materialauswahl und modernere Schnitte mehr Windenergie leichter in Vortrieb umsetzen.
Aber natrlich gleitet ein Freeride leichter als ein Wave-Segel. Aber ab 5 Windstrken sollte das kein Thema sein.
Da kannst du dich getrost auch an die Tipps von Michael halten, der wird da etwas spezieller.
Denke da auch, da du fr diese windigen Tage ein modernes Power-Wave-Segel kaufen solltest.
Neil-Pryde und Gaastra sind zwar gut, haben aber extreme Mastanforderungen (Flex_top bzw. Hard-Top). Andere Marken sind da anspruchsloser. Mein Tip: North-Sails: sehr halbar und mit fast allen Masten optimal fahrbar. Als Auslaufsegel sehr gnstig und super-gut: Duke.
Hoffe ich habe dir helfen knnen,
Andi

----------


## Slatekelly

danke den Tip nehme ich gerne auch an!!
Hier kann man echt ne menge lernen Danke Leute!!

----------

